# Help My amp kills my battery!!!!!!!!!!!



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

I installed a 1000 watt Sony Xplode amp with two 12' MTX subs in my girlfriends 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse, it ran fine for 5 days after the install but now with them hooked up it kills the battery, I currently have the amp power wire disconnected from the battery, any input on this would be much appreciated.

Would a kill switch on the remote turn on help the problem?

The power and ground wires are 8 AWG if that information helps any.

The car dies overnight it works fine if its been running for a bit.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

What is the remote input hooked up to? That should be a +12v from the head unit(or switched power source)that is only energized when the head unit is turned on. If that is connected properly, I'd say the amp has an internal fault.

I actually have a dash mounted switch for my amp remotes, instead of the head unit signal out. I like the added control, and I'm a gadget freak that likes switches. LOL


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

It's hooked to the blue remote wire out of the aftermarket head unit, this isn't my first rodeo installing subs so i know i hooked them up right.

So a switch on the remote wire should help fix the problem then? I've never had to use a kill switch on any of my installs nor have I had this problem so i'm a little stumped.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

A switch may not help at all. If you're sure the remote wire is going dead when the HU is off, then you need to take a current measurement of the amp to see what it's pulling when it should be off. If that shows anything, I'd suspect an internal fault in the amp.


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

She has had it hooked up in previous cars but never had any problems, could the 8 AWG wire be too much for the car would it make a difference if I use 10?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The wire size is fine, assuming you don't need a heavier wire.

BG


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

So what is my problem????????????????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to measure the draw through the circuit when it is OFF, could be a bad amp.

BG


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, update, i installed a kill switch and it seems there isnt a remote signal getting to the amp at all, the amp is staying on.


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

the remote wire seems dead even when the radio is on, i tested this by unhooking the remote and the amp stayed on.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You might need a bigger alternator. From what I can find online, the 1000 watt Sony Xplode amp can draw up to 40 amps. I don't know what the stock alternator of the 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse puts out but replacements range from 75 to 90 amps. How old is the battery in the car too?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If the remote wire isn't energised and the amp is on there are only 2 possibilities. 
1.) You have wired the amp incorrectly (so double check all your wiring. I know you said you've done it correctly, but it is very easy to make a mistake... that's why I have a job) 
2.) The amp is faulty since it should only power on when the remote signal is engaged. 

At least you know why it is draining the battery. The residual current in the amp being on all the time is clear the cause.


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just checked it again the only thing that i can find is that the ground wire is on a bolt thats on paint, will that make a difference? And the remote wire is hooked up right as well, to the blue white wire. Now the person that wired it up originally bypassed the stck amp, it was an infinity, i dont know if that would make any difference. Lastly i installed a kill switch, and had the radio on, when i flipped the switch off the amp stayed on, so i even disconnected remote from the radio, still on, which brings me back to this, could the bypassed amp have something to do with it?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

As I said before, the amp should not be on without power to the remote. If you've checked your wiring and are sure its right, then the AMP is FAULTY. Take it back to the shop.


----------



## wolfdemon268 (Sep 24, 2014)

The amp is old she said that it worked fine the last time it was hooked up.


----------

